# Ra1171



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

I haven't forgotten about you all here, and have been signing in almost daily to see what's new. Just a quick update to let you all know my new Bosch RA1171 router table just arrived today (as the replacement for my flawed 1180) and I am about to start assembly of it. Too bad us defense contractor folks don't get holidays off, or I would be able to spend tomorrow playing with it. But, I just want to thank everyone for their help, especially aniceone in helping me resolve this. I really don't want to thank Bosch, as it took quite a bit of effort, and there were additional emails exchanged between us you all weren't aware of. If I didn't like their tools so much, I would completely wash my hands of them altogether.

Anyhow, I'll give you an update as soon as I get things rolling.


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,
I'm the one who posted earlier about also having a Bosch RA1171 router table, but still no router for it. I'd be interested to hear what you think about the table whenever you have a chance to check it out. And I don't remember whether you mentioned it before, but what router are you planning to install in it?
Louis


----------



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

LBrandt, I just got the table together, and I must say that I will never purchase another Bosch router table, or router table accessory again! In fact, I may never purchase another bosch product again eother. I love their power tools, but after the month or so of run-around with these guys, Bosch, in general have just left a sour taste in my mouth altogether. But, there are pros here and I may as well list them to be fair:

1. The table top is flat. Nice and flat and wonderful feeling, as a Formica laminate should be.

2. The mounting plate is machined aluminum, so getting it level is much easier, and the finished product is actually true. Kudos to them.

3. The switch box has 2 electrical outlets in it, so theoretically, a shop vacuum can be plugged up to turn on with the router turning on. However, being a 15 amp box, and not knowing off hand what the router is rated at, it would have to be a really small vacuum to not blow the box out.

4. When assembled, it is a solid feeling little item. 

Unfortunately, that's where it stops. Maybe I'm just too anal. I don't know, but the fence is worse than the one on the RA 1180. It is a much simpler design, which is really not a bad thing, but it actually flexes when pressure is butted against it. Unlike the 1180's elaborate design, this one is a one-piece design. a long, thin piece of aluminum, bent at a 90 degree angle, with a 45 degree reinforcement webbing welded at the inside of the "L". Unfortunately, this is not even close to being square either. With the fence locked down, I can butt up an 8" square to the fence, on its end and at the top of the fence (about 4" of useable fence height) I can almost slip a dime between it and the square. Maybe I can enlist the help of a machine shop to square the fence up some. But I think the fence piece may be too long for anyone to do an accurate job. Maybe I've just lost my mind and don't realize that all fences are supposed to be close to .040" unsquare. But one thing is for sure: I don't even want to approach Bosch about it anymore, as I'm fed up with them and their non-precision line of accessories.

Okay LB, sorry for ranting on you like this. I'm using the 1617 series fixed base in it. There seems to be plenty of room in the cabinet for it, but I worry if my micro adjustment extension knob will have room. It's a much tighter fit than under the 1180. I always can just ditch the extension knob, but it makes it so much easier to turn the adjustment knob on the router. I'm not a big fan of their micro adjuster as I find it to bind and stick, and I need to slap and wiggle the router for it to actually move while turning the knob. That is the only negative about the router. I remember Milwakee's micro adjustment mechanism to be much higher quality, but the bosch combo won me over for its versatility. If I remeber correctly, Porter Cable has a higher quality machanism too. Other than that, I really enjoy using this machine. I enjoy all my Bosch power tools. Too bad I will never buy another one!


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello again,
It sounds like you've been doing a very thorough job checking everything out. Being a novice when it comes to routers and router tables, I don't really have any comments on what you've said, but I would appreciate hearing from you again when you've had a chance to begin using the table. 
Louis


----------



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a novice too at table mounted routing. I always did hand-held, but not enough to make me an expert. All I'm doing is thinking ahead to what I may be doing in the near future. I'm the anal type (with machinery) who looks closely at all components of an assembly so as not to short change myself in the future. I don't know if I will be using this, as I don't consider it ecconomically sound to invest in something that won't perform as intended. Bosch may get it back in the mail.


----------



## woodendigits (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I just had to get a lick in on them tonight. I was flipping through my Patrick Spielman book and saw pictures of him jointing panels on their ends and thought to myself: I want to do that! So I fired off a quick letter to Bosch, and I figured I'd share it with you here. That is, if you don't mind.

Received the RA 1170 Router Table as the replacement for my "flawed" 1180. I must say that the work surface of this table is much better than the 1180 was. It is very, very flat, and I love the new aluminum mount plate. That plate is light-years ahead of the 1180's plastic one. The fence is very precision. In fact, it is so precision as to be SEVERAL DEGREES OFF FROM 90 DEGREES IT'S ENTIRE LENGTH. I even purchased a new 8" fixed carpenter's square to make sure I wasn't off in my head. Sure enough: With the end of the square butted up against the fence and table top, I can almost slip a dime between the top of the fence face (at the wood surface) and the square. In fact, if the dime was 10 years older than what it is, I think it would slip in between. Bosch has outdone themselves again with another masterwork of incompetency, that they are making wonderful marketing opportunities for the likes of Freud, Rousseau, Incra, Rockler, and such. 

I will gladly PAY Bosch to remove this disaster from my premises. Just name the price.

 

Just had to.

So, who makes a good fence system that can be mounted on a table such as this? All I'm looking for is accuracy. Bells and whistles need not apply. Drivers Wanted. Oops, I mean fences wanted.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like you may want to look at the Incra line or even Woodpeck products. They both have a super reputation, but I'm not sure they make one that fits your table or not.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Why not correct your sliding fence faces so they are square? Everything else is good.


----------

